# Aussiewen's Journey to Leanness



## Aussiewen (Sep 19, 2004)

Well today is the first day to my 8 week transformation. After seeing Britchick's amazing body changes I knew I had to do this myself. I will outline my diet and workout routine each day.

Height = 5'10" Weight = 142lbs

Day 1 - Monday 20 Sept 04
600 - 650 am - Aerobic/weights circuit
Food
Meal 1 730am
1/2 cup oatmeal
1/2 cup skim
1 scoop of choc whey
Meal 2 1030am
2 rice corn thins with low fat cottage cheese
1 choc protein shake
Meal 3 130pm
Chicken, Avocado and salad on wholemeal bread
1 diet yogurt
Meal 4 430pm
1 choc protein shake
1 green apple
630pm - Chest / Back 10/8/6
Dumbbell Bench press
Dumbbell Flyes
Decline Bench Press - Dumbbells
Wide Grip Pulldowns
Seated Cable Rows
Dumbbell Rows
Meal 5 730pm
Post W/O shake with Skim
Meal 6 800pm
Chicken grilled in lemon and garlic and 1/2 cup of assorted veges
1 small potato with 1 teaspoon of low fat sour cream


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey Wendy  

Glad to see your journal started !

Did I read correctly... cardio and weight in the morning and then weights again in the evening ?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 19, 2004)

Good luck on your journey!!!


----------



## Aussiewen (Sep 19, 2004)

Lol.

Well its a mixture and i use really light weights nothing heavy at all. Its just to increase heartrate. It's more aerobics anyway.



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Wendy
> 
> Glad to see your journal started !
> 
> Did I read correctly... cardio and weight in the morning and then weights again in the evening ?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 19, 2004)

Aussiewen said:
			
		

> Well today is the first day to my 8 week transformation. After seeing Britchick's amazing body changes I knew I had to do this myself.



Hi Aussie   
Great to see you've started your journey, I'll be checking in to see how you're doing... I'm very excited to see your transformation in 8 weeks.   
Have you taken before pics so you can assess your progress along the way?
Good luck, stay focused!!!


----------



## Aussiewen (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Kerry,

Yes I have taken before pics. They look so hideous lol. I'm looking forward to seeing the changes in my body. Thanks Kerry for the inspiration  



			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Aussie
> Great to see you've started your journey, I'll be checking in to see how you're doing... I'm very excited to see your transformation in 8 weeks.
> Have you taken before pics so you can assess your progress along the way?
> Good luck, stay focused!!!


----------



## Aussiewen (Sep 20, 2004)

Well yesterday was a good day although i felt headachy and tired. Feeling kinda tired this morning too. My 2nd day of getting up at 530pm. I hope I will adjust better next week.

Day 2 - Tue 20 Sept

6.00 - 650am - Circuit/Aerobics/Light weights
730am
1/2 cup of Oatmeal
1/2 cup of skim
1 scoop of choc whey
1030am
2 rice corn thins with low fat cottage cheese
130pm
Chicken breast with lettuce, tomatoe, green peppers, spanish onion, cucumber and carrot with balsamic vinegar
1 diet yogurt - 50ml
430pm
1 choc whey shake
1 grapefruit
7.00pm
Chicken breast in lemon and garlic with broccoli and other veges with 1 small potato and 1 teapsoon of low fat sour cream and mustard sauce to taste
9.00pm
1 vanilla whey shake 
930pm - Bed time


----------



## BritChick (Sep 20, 2004)

You'll adjust to the early mornings Wendy... just takes a while... stick with it.
I got up at 5am this morning to get my studying and homework out of the way... it's my new plan of attack.  I was glad I got it done but early mornings suck when you're not used to them! lol
Bed at 9:30pm... can't remember the last time I got to bed that early, I really need to get more sleep!


----------



## Aussiewen (Sep 20, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You'll adjust to the early mornings Wendy... just takes a while... stick with it.
> I got up at 5am this morning to get my studying and homework out of the way... it's my new plan of attack. I was glad I got it done but early mornings suck when you're not used to them! lol
> Bed at 9:30pm... can't remember the last time I got to bed that early, I really need to get more sleep!


Yup I've done it before...so I can do it again. I just didn't do it every morning ha ha. Only about 3 mornings a week. But I can do it. Afterall I sit on my butt all day at work.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm a fan of the early morning workout. 

Oh and nice Avi


----------



## Aussiewen (Sep 21, 2004)

Day 3 - Wed 22 Sept

600am - 650am
Circuit class Aerobics/weights/abs
730am
1/2 cup oatmeal
1/2 cup skim
1 scoop of choc whey
1030am
2 rice corn thins with low fat cottage cheese
1 choc whey shake
130pm
1 wholemeal sandwich with chicken breast, avocado, beetroot, lettuce, carrot, spanish onion. wholegrain mustard and pepper
1 diet yogurt - 50ml
430pm
1 vanilla whey shake
1/2 cup of strawberries
630pm
Weights - Hamstrings & Calves - Increasing each set
Smith Machine Squats 15/15/15 
Leg Extensions 15/15/15
Leg Press Machine 15/15/15
Standing Calf Raises 15/15/15
Seated Calf Raises 15/15/15
Calf raises on leg press Mach. 15/15/15
730pm
1 post w/o shake with skim
8.00pm
Chicken grilled in lemon and garlic, 1 small potato, Broccoli, and 1 teaspoon of low fat sour cream and mustard sauce to taste.
930pm
Sleep time


----------



## BritChick (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice avi Wendy.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 21, 2004)

The hat .... oooooooowwwwwmy my that is a nice touch.  You are a driven female and my hat's off to you!!  Have to respect a person with drive!!


----------



## Aussiewen (Sep 21, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Nice avi Wendy.


Why thank you Kerry!


----------



## Aussiewen (Sep 21, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> The hat .... oooooooowwwwwmy my that is a nice touch. You are a driven female and my hat's off to you!! Have to respect a person with drive!!


Thanks BoneCrusher


----------



## Aussiewen (Sep 22, 2004)

Well I didn't get up for my circuit this morning. Pretty disappointed!. Will do it tonight instead. 

Day 4 - Thurs 23 Sept

730am
1 skim shake with vanilla whey
1/4 cup of oatmeal
1030am
2 rice corn thins with low fat cottage cheese
130pm
Chicken breast with lettuce, tomatoe, green peppers, spanish onion, cucumber and carrot with balsamic vinegar
1 diet yogurt - 50ml
430pm
1 choc whey shake
1/2 cup of strawberries
630pm - 730pm Circuit class involving aerobics, light weights abs etc
8.00pm
Chicken grilled in lemon and garlic, 1 small potato, Broccoli, and 1 teaspoon of low fat sour cream and mustard sauce to taste.
9.00pm
1 Vanilla shake with Skim
1 Teaspoon of Natty Peanut butter
930pm
Sleep time


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 23, 2004)

Wendy,

I can't believe you missed your early morning wake up call    Thats one of the things I like about early morning wo's .  If you miss it you still have a chance to do it in the p.m..


----------



## Aussiewen (Sep 23, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wendy,
> 
> I can't believe you missed your early morning wake up call  Thats one of the things I like about early morning wo's . If you miss it you still have a chance to do it in the p.m..


Yes it's so easy to just say to yourself no no sleep more. You have to fight it!


----------



## Aussiewen (Sep 23, 2004)

Well I got up this morning. So far this week has been great. Including this evenings workout this means I've visted the gym 8 times since Monday.

Day 5 - Fri 24 Sept
6.00 - 650am Circuit class involving Aerobics/light weights/sprinting/Abs etc
730am
1/2 Banana
1 50ml diet yogurt
1 Scoop vanilla whey
1/2 cup of Lite Milk - No skim left 
Blended up with ice and with a bit of nut meg yumo!
1030am
2 Rice corn thins with low fat cottage cheese
1 choc whey shake
130pm
Oriental Chicken salad - Lettuce, watercress, mushrooms, chicken breast, and veges - carrots, zuchinni, broccoli. Done in light teriakyi sauce - gee hope its ok to have!!!
430pm
1 rice corn thin with low fat cottage cheese
1 choc whey shake
630pm - Weights - Delts, Triceps, Biceps 3 sets of 15
Dumbbell Shoulder Press
Lateral Raises
Upright Rows
Rope Pulldowns
Tricep Dumbbell extensions
Tricep Dips
Barbell Curls
Preacher Curls
Hammer Curls
730pm - To be continued


----------



## BritChick (Sep 23, 2004)

You're doing great Wendy!


----------



## Aussiewen (Sep 23, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You're doing great Wendy!


thanks sweetie 

I just hope I'm eating okay and actually burning fat


----------



## BritChick (Sep 23, 2004)

Do you know the macros for your diet?


----------



## Aussiewen (Sep 23, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Do you know the macros for your diet?


No I don't I'm sorry


----------



## Aussiewen (Sep 26, 2004)

Day 5 - continued
730pm
1 vanilla whey shake
egg white omlette - 3 egg whites 1 yolk and veges


----------



## Aussiewen (Sep 26, 2004)

Day 6 - Sat 25 Sept
7.00am - 735am - 10 mins Elleptical, 10 mins bike, 15 mins abs
8.00am
1 vanilla whey shake with skim, 50ml diet vanilla yogurt, coconut extract, nutmeg
12.30am
1 multigrain sandwich with chicken breast, fat free cream cheese, advocado, lettuce, carrot, snow pea sprouts and pepper
4.00pm
1 vanilla whey shake with skim
8.00pm - Free Meal - Yummy Thai


----------



## Aussiewen (Sep 26, 2004)

No exercise today. Didn't eat too well today either. Bit disappointed, but haven't gained any weight so guess thats ok. I find it's always harder for me to eat good on weekends.
Day 7 - Sun 26 Sept
730am - 1 vanilla whey shake with skim
1030am - 1 diet yogurt
1230pm - 1 large yogurt at shop - 96% fat free - berries and museli
330pm - 4 Rice corn thins with natty peanut butter
7.00pm (Too tired to cook) 4 rice corn thins with natty peanut butter and 1 Vanilla whey shake with skim


----------



## Aussiewen (Sep 26, 2004)

Well im down 2lbs since last Monday. Happy with that!

Weight = 140lbs

Day 8 - Mon 27 Sept
Meal 1
1/2 cup oatmeal 
1/2 Skim
1 Scoop of choc whey
Meal 2
1 rice corn thin with low fat cottage cheese
1 diet yogurt
Meal 3
Chicken breast on wholemeal with lettuce, carrot, beetroot, advacdo, seeded mustard and green and red peppers, 1 choc whey shake
Meal 4
1 choc protein shake
1 green apple
630 - Hams, Chest, 
Lying Leg Curls 15/15/15 - 66/66/55lbs
Seated Leg Curls 15/15/15 - 88/88/88lbs
Dumbbell Lunges 15/15/15 - 16.5/22/16.5lbs
Dumbbell Bench press 15/15/15 - 16.5/16.5/22lbs
Dumbbell Flyes 15/15/15 - 11/11/16.5lbs
Barbell Bench Press 15/10/10 22/44/44lbs
7.30
Chicken breast grilled in garlic and lemon with broccoli and other veges
1 teapsoon of natty peanut butter
830pm - Vanilla shake with skim


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 27, 2004)

Good job on the progress Wendy


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 27, 2004)

Good luck Wendy!!!  I will be rooting for ya!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey Wendy, good luck with your program. Are you feeling pretty good energy wise with this new program? Congrats for your 2lb loss!  Oh, and that is a great avi!!


----------



## Aussiewen (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks Gwcaton, Sapphire and Rock4832.

Rock - Energy levels go up and down. Mornings when I get to work I feel tired then also in the afternoon. I hope it gets better soon 

Wen


----------



## Aussiewen (Sep 27, 2004)

Day 9 - Tues 28 Sept
6.00 - 645am Circuit class
730am
1 vanilla whey shake with skim, small banana, coconut extract, nutmeg
1 teapsoon of natty peanut butter
1030am
2 rice corn thins with low fat cottage cheese
130pm
Chicken breast with lettuce, carrot, green peppers, sesame seeds, tomato, with balsamic vinegar
1 strawberry diet yogurt
430pm
1 choc whey shake
8.00pm
Round eye steak with 1 small potatoe, broccoli and other veges
1 teapsoon of natty peanut butter
930pm
Bed time


----------



## BritChick (Sep 27, 2004)

How's it going Wendy?


----------



## Aussiewen (Sep 27, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> How's it going Wendy?


Yah its going okay Kerry. How are you? I know I could eat better but i just don't wanna stuff up all together. I guess I don't wanna be losing anymore than 2lbs a week anyway.
I've decided this week is a little easier and then more cardio next week, just so my body doesn't adjust too quickly...what do you think?

Wen


----------



## Aussiewen (Sep 28, 2004)

Day 10 Wed 29 Sept

730am
1 vanilla whey shake with skim, small banana, coconut extract, ice, nutmeg
1030am
2 rice corn thins with low fat cottage cheese
130pm
Oriental chicken salad - lettuce, watercress, mushrooms, carrots, zuchinni, broccoli and a tiny portion of pasta
430pm
1 diet strawberry yogurt
1 choc whey shake
630pm
Quad, Back, Calves
Smith Machine Squats 15/15/15
Leg Press 15/15/15
Leg Extensions 15/15/15
Wide Grip Pulldowns 15/15/15
Seated Cable rows 15/15/15
Dumbbell Rows 15/15/15
Standing Calf Raises 15/15/15
Seated Calf Raises 15/15/15
Seated Calf Raise on leg press machine 15/15/15
730pm
1 post w/o shake
8.00pm
Chicken grilled in lemon and garlic with one small potatoe and broccoli and other veges
930pm
Bedtime


----------



## Aussiewen (Sep 29, 2004)

Day 11 Thur 30 Sept

730am
1 vanilla whey shake with skim
1030am
2 rice corn thins with low fat cottage cheese
130pm
Pumpkin, sweet potatoe salad
1 choc protein shake
430pm
1 protein shake
630-730pm - Aerobics circuit
8.00pm
Chicken grilled in lemon and garlic with veges


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)




----------



## Aussiewen (Sep 30, 2004)

Day 12 Friday 1st October

9.00am
Wholemeal roll with peanut butter and honey with iced coffee lite milk (yep had a bad meal here)
130pm
Potatoe, Leek and Spinach soup with 1 brown piece of chunky bread, spread of butter ( yes yes I know I've been bad again) choc protein shake
430pm
choc shake and grapefruit
630pm - Delts, Triceps and Biceps 12/10/6
Dumbbell Shoulder Press
Lateral Raises
Up right Rows
Rope Pulldowns
Dumbbell extensions
Tricep Dips
Barbell Curls
Preacher Curls
Hammer Curls
730pm
Post W/O Shake
8.00pm
Chicken and steamed Veges


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 2, 2004)

Diet is looking awesome there Wendy! Really looks clean, keep up the hard work, it seems to be really paying off nicely. 

What kind of training split do you use? I noticed that you do legs with back together?


----------



## unreal_1 (Oct 4, 2004)

Hey babe   hope you had a nice long weekend , usual story here kids & work .... Yu training and diet looks good , dont sit around so much at work hun you get too bored  

check yu thur the week, no cheating !

Mwwwuaaa


----------



## Aussiewen (Oct 4, 2004)

Well I did bad over the weekend. Didn't workout and ate whatever I wanted and lost weight. I dont get it! lol Back on track now 



Day 16 Tues 5 Oct

730am
1/2 cup of oatmeal, skim, 1 scoop of choc whey
900am (my bad)
1 wholegrain roll with honey and peanut butter, 1 lite ice coffee milk
130pm
Chicken breast with salad - balsamic vinegar dressing


----------



## Aussiewen (Oct 5, 2004)

continued:
430pm
1 protein shake
730pm
Chicken breast with salad and 1 small potato
830pm
1 protein shake with skim


----------



## Aussiewen (Oct 5, 2004)

Day 17 Wed 6 Oct
900am (bad again) I gotta snap out of this
1 wholemeal roll with pb and honey and 1 small lite ice coffee milk
2pm
Chicken breast and salad with balsamic vinegar
430pm
1 Rice corn thin with cottage cheese
1 Choc protein shake
630pm - Quads, Hams & Calves
Smith Machine Squats 10/8/6
Leg Press 10/8/6
Leg Extensions 10/8/6
Dumbbell Lunges 10/8/6
Lying Leg curls 10/8/6
Seated Leg Curls 10/8/6
Standing Calf Raises 15/15/15
Seated Calf Raises 15/15/15
730pm
Post w/o shake
8.00pm
Chicken and salad


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 7, 2004)

Diet and training is looking good Wendy, hang in there! Stick it out and you'll definitely be glad that you did.


----------



## Aussiewen (Oct 10, 2004)

Well I fell off the wagon again. Bloody hell I'm so angry with myself. I have to get back on track but how do I stay for the long term. Why do i keep stuffing up on my diet 

Mon
730am Oatmeal and whey
9.00am Wholemeal roll, lite ice coffee milk, peanut butter and honey (never again i promise)
1.00pm
Chicken breast and 1/2 cup brown rice and 1 cup of greens
430pm
1/2 cup low fat cottage cheese
1 apple
5.00pm
Chest/Back/Calves 12/10/6
Dumbbell Bench Press
Dumbbell Flyes
Incline Dumbbell Bench Press
Rope Pulldowns
Tricep Dips
Dumbbell Extensions
Standing Calf Raises
Calf Raises on Leg Press Machine
715pm
Chicken breast and 1/2 cup of brown rice and 1 cup of greens
900pm
1 vanilla whey shake and 1 teaspoon of natural peanut butter

Hopefully tomorrows eating will be better!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi Wendy ,

I know it's frustrating but don't get down when you mess up on your diet.  From what I've seen posted  you are doing great.  

I know you are doing an 8 week transformation so just stay with it. After 8 weeks if you're not where you want to be just keep going until you get there. 

Just my 2 cents worth.  But i think you're doing great


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 10, 2004)

Just stop by to say holaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 10, 2004)

Don't be too hard on yourself Wendy just keep on plugging away at it and don't let one or two little slip ups be an excuse to lose focus altogether... you're doing great.


----------



## Aussiewen (Oct 10, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Wendy ,
> 
> I know it's frustrating but don't get down when you mess up on your diet. From what I've seen posted you are doing great.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gwcaton. I appreciate it. Theres no way I'll do it in 8 weeks. I've decided to make my deadline Dec 31st


----------



## Aussiewen (Oct 10, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Just stop by to say holaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


Hello there! How ya doin?


----------



## Aussiewen (Oct 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Don't be too hard on yourself Wendy just keep on plugging away at it and don't let one or two little slip ups be an excuse to lose focus altogether... you're doing great.


Thanks again Kerry. You are always so positive 


Wen


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 10, 2004)

Good and you??


----------



## Aussiewen (Oct 10, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Good and you??


Could be better. Bit down in the dumps


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 10, 2004)

Oh don't be!  Life is short to be bummed out.


----------



## Aussiewen (Oct 12, 2004)

Wed 13th Oct
Meal One 730am
1/2 cup of oats, 1/3 skim milk
1 choc whey protein shake
Meal Two 1030am
1/2 cup low fat cottage cheese
2 rice corn thins
1 Choc whey shake
Meal Three 130pm
Chicken breast, 1/2 cup brown rice and 1/2 cup green veges
Meal Four 430pm
1 Choc whey shake
5.00pm Weights 12/10/6
Quads, Delts, Back
Smith Machine Squats
Leg Press Machine
Leg Extension Machine
Dumbbell Shoulder Press
Lateral Raises
Up-right rows
Wide Grip Pulldowns
Dumbbell Rows
Seated Cable Rows
Meal Five 730pm
Chicken breast with lemon and garlic and green veges
1 teaspoon of natural peanut butter


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 13, 2004)

Diet looks great Wendy. I am a little curious though about your training, actually. You're training quads, delts, and back together? That seems like an awful lot in one session, and not only that they're not really musclegroups you usually see paired up. Is there a reason for this?


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 13, 2004)

Wendy...I got booted when we were talking.  Then had to live to get Craig at the airport.  Catch me tomorrow afternoon our time, not sure if that is your morning?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi Wendy


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 19, 2004)

Sup Wendy ? 


You haven't posted in awhile


----------



## PreMier (Oct 19, 2004)

Yea, where are you?


----------



## Rissole (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey Aussie babe  How are ya?? I was gonna ask if you wanted to workout together sometime but then i saw your man


----------



## Aussiewen (Oct 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, where are you?


Yup im still here lol


----------



## Aussiewen (Oct 21, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey Aussie babe  How are ya?? I was gonna ask if you wanted to workout together sometime but then i saw your man


 
Ha ha he's not my man


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2004)

Then we MUST.... workout.... ahem... *cough* *cough*.....


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi Wendy  

Nice to have you back !


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

How was your weekend, nice to have some good weather for a change hey...?


----------

